# My Squeaks



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

I decided to go ahead and post photos of my mice for people to look at. I'm a bit of a newb when it comes to breeding and there are no genuine breeders anywhere remotely close to where I live so I've had to look, pick up and breed mice wherever I could find some that I thought had potential. Almost all of my mice now are at least second generation. They aren't anything fancy, nor from discriminatory lines, but I'm actually quite happy with them!

It took me forever to find a tan, but I'm actually very happy with this guy. He's small but he has an extremely smooth, shiny coat that I love, as well as a decently bold temperament

















I really like the markings on this girl. She's a champagne satin from what I can tell/have researched. Darker than the standard but I'm not picky. Outgoing and not nervous.



















I'm not sure if I'm going to breed this little lilac girl. She's actually from a breeder who maintains lines pretty well but she sneezes more frequently than my other mice which worries me. Extremely gentle, kind-hearted mouse. Likes to shoulder-sit.


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Pretty young fawn satin girl who seems to be a mismarked banded. Hyper little thing!









I really liked the size on this PEW. Got her from a breeder who had a side pet-line from their usual snake-food mice. For some reason this girl stood out to me. Decent temperament but not as sweet as I would like.









Really like this young coffee doe. I can't wait to see what she grows into. Pretty outgoing at the moment.









LOVE this girl. SHOULD be a RY. Nice temperament and an overall really pretty mouse.









Coffee broken buck, very friendly. I love handling him--he isn't squirmy at all, just slight wriggling or calm acceptance of restraint.


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Long haired agouti broken doe. Not crazy about her conformation but first long-haired agouti I'd seen in my area so I picked her up. She's currently expecting pups from the black broken buck below. 







Laurel

This guy isn't the most correctly built mouse, but I LOVE him. He is sweet, gentle, tolerant, laid back, and I have never seen him pick a fight with another mouse. Wish I had a better picture of him--he has unusual markings that I really like. Long-haired black broken









Really, really like this girl. Large size, one of the best LH coats I've seen--definitely better than her parents. Pretty champagne coat, sweet temperament. Dark ruby--not pink--eyes.









Really like this buck too. Has a boxy, hamster-like body that is really cute and in all honesty I hope he throws some babies with the same appearance. Not show-correct but very cute. I have a lot of people tell me he's the cutest mouse they've ever seen =) I'll stop saying cute now. Semi-shy but extremely sweet and biddable temperament. Black LH Self with headspot.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

The last one looks merle, very pretty.


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

I had to use the flash on the last pic, which made his color come out funky--he's really a black self. Hopefully my camera will start working again and I can get a better pic.


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Can a camera flash really do that? Does he have ticked grey patches in real life? You said he is a self with a headspot, but if he has any marking, he is not self. Anyway, he really looks merle to me, do you think you could get some pictures in natural light?


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Yep, here ya go! No flash and cell camera so blurry but his color comes through accurately. I WISH he had been a merle, haha. I have never, ever seen one of those around here--not in petstores and not from private breeders ='(


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

I like the markings on the agouti pied girl.
Satin makes the colours look darker


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Well color me surprised! That picture was really lying! Cute mouse though.  Yes, merle are very uncommon, but very beautiful, as well.


----------

